# Song Artists do not show up on Ipod



## SOLID (Jan 4, 2002)

I have a 60g Ipod Video with about 3000 songs on it. I can't seem to get all the artists names to show up in the Artist Menu. All songs show up in the Songs Menu and in the playlists.

I was told to recreate the itunes library file http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93313, which I did. Didn't help. Last night I update all my playlists. Still no better, in fact I believe some artists that were present before aren't there now.

I've checked the id3 tags. they all seem to be v2.2, I'm using itunes v6.0.5. All the info for songs where artists are viewable seems to be the same as for ones that aren't viewable. 

Anyone have a solution?


----------

